# Yana is 2 today



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

So our Yana is 2 years old today







and officially not a puppy anymore









After 3 months of being contained in the house (because of her hip surgery) a little hike with her brother yesterday and with her Daddy today were her biggest presents! And the opportunity to carry sticks around too, of course


















Look at her right hip extension! The surgery nowdays are really close to miracles. 









Happy face!









It's so cool to be able to run again!!









Pretty birthday girl.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

AWWWWWW!!!!! There she is!!!!! So Kyle did get her out for a walk today while we were tracking!!!!

She looks GREAT!!!!!

Happy Bday Yana-girly!!!!! Can't wait to see her out tracking again.


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

Happy Birthday Gorgeous!!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Pretty Girl!


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

Happy 2nd Birthday Yana! It sounds like you had a great day.
I'm glad to hear your surgery was such a success.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Happy Birthday Yana. WOW she looks great. I bet it felt good to see her with that type of extension today and I am sure she was happy to get outside for a while.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

She looks fantastic. Happy birthday beautiful!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

What a pretty girl! Happy Birthday Yana!!!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Yana! What a pretty girl


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Thank you guys!! My husband did take her for a walk yesterday and it doesn't happen often so I'm sure she was in heaven. Every time I look at her my heart is warming up because I see her being able to move again and return to normal life and enjoy herself. Hopefully she'll start tracking again soon, too!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Yana! She's looks great after her surgery!


----------

